# Piko DB Cargo Car



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

In case anyone missed it - this car has been shipping in Germany for a week and a half or so. 
Should hit the US soon: 
http://img134.imageshack.us/my.php?image=piko37700carpe7.jpg 

Sorry - couldn't post the picture directly, img tag didn't work


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

Very nice looking piece of rolling stock. Something different!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## metzbahner (Sep 21, 2008)

wow! what a nice car! at first this car didn't interest me but Piko seems to really be doing something great here. any news on the DB brown gondola? is it shipping too?


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By metzbahner on 09/20/2008 10:33 PM
wow! what a nice car! at first this car didn't interest me but Piko seems to really be doing something great here. any news on the DB brown gondola? is it shipping too?




It does not show in poduction on Piko's website. Stateside, TEE list it on their website, EuroLokShop, but not in stock. Call the owner (I forget his name at this moment) and see what he says. He has always had a good handle on the delivery dates of the Roco and Liliput H0e items I have bought from him.


----------



## Bucksco (Jan 4, 2008)

Silvergate is the exclusive distributor for PIKO in the States. As soon as these cars are released they will be distributed to the dealer network over here. Just tell your local retailer to order them .


----------

